# White pigeon needs home in Glen Park, CA



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I told this person I would let you all know about the pigeon they found who needs a home (they thought it was a dove):


http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pet/1155877315.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting this MJ .. hopefully someone here can help. Bless you for having what it takes to read Craigslist .. I had to stop ..

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for posting this MJ .. hopefully someone here can help. Bless you for having what it takes to read Craigslist .. I had to stop ..
> 
> Terry


No, I don't have what it takes, I actually just go to Pets and keyword search "pigeon(s)" and "dove(s)" a few times a week just to see what's happening or what's been found.  I stopped being able to enjoy or even tolerate the CL Pets section years ago!!


----------

